# what are tbt bells?



## Tinyhair (Mar 25, 2014)

This may be a question that's been answered somewhere or maybe its just a dumb one haha, but I'm confused on what I do with them?


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2014)

forum currency which is treated like real money you could use as a down payment for your house.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 25, 2014)

Have you checked out the shop? You can use whatever TBT bells you gain to buy things like add-ons or collectibles.


----------



## Tinyhair (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh okay cool! No I hadn't checked out the shop, had no idea there even was a shop. Thanks


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 25, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Have you checked out the shop? You can use whatever TBT bells you gain to buy things like add-ons or collectibles.



Or even better: Sell them to people for in-game bells!

100 TBT goes for about 800,000 in-game bells right now.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2014)

There's also a marketplace right here on the boards to buy in game items with tbt.  I, ahem, have a shop there.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 25, 2014)

Here is a guide to what TBT bells are and what you can use them for:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide


----------

